# X-Pen Only!



## katt (Jan 28, 2007)

okay, seems how we have a NIC cages only, and a thread for outdoor hutches. . .i want to see everyones x-pens! that way, i hope to get some new ideas for making my x-pen even cooler for the buns!

here is the evolution of my pens!







there cage today, top one is close to what it looks like right now, the bottom one is showinging it without all the added fun stuff. . . the cover is just NIC pannels i have laying around (herman can jump the x-pen, so it has to have a cover on it)












^winnie cage right before hermand and winnie were bonded, you can see i put a cheap petsmart cage that i had laying around as a level to her cage. it was nice because when i went to do spot cleanings of her cage, but didn&#39;t want to let her out, i would just close her in the petsmart cage and do what i had to do!







and finally thesed are winnies original x-pen setup, when i didn&#39;t even have herman. . .


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 30, 2007)

For Floppys play pen area, I just connected several NIC panels together with those plastic zip ties instead of the connectors that come with them, so it can be easily folded away and I set it up as a big circle in the living room or out in the grass. Its 2 grids high, with no top. He is always supervised outside and has never tried to jump out. I&#39;ll take a pic sometime and post it. 

These are what I used to connect them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

Dallas and Teresa






Samantha is shedding big time! 






Sweetpea


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 31, 2007)

I will take better pictures later. They are all having issues! With two new buns in less than a week they are all marking and being piggys big time.


----------



## CookieNCream (Feb 4, 2007)

i keep on feeling like i bought the wrong cage. 

it was like $130, and it's way up high and i can't take out the legs; bunnies cant go out and or come in...


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2007)

*CookieNCream wrote: *


> i keep on feeling like i bought the wrong cage.
> 
> it was like $130, and it's way up high and i can't take out the legs; bunnies cant go out and or come in...


i have bought some many different cage options, i first started withcages, then with dog kennels, then the x-pen, then i bought 5 boxes ofNIC cubes, and ended up back with the x-pen, and now i am looking at atotally new kind of cage/hutch thing!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2007)

I have x-pens and cages. :shock:


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a question for all of you about cages.

Daisy and Peaches both have cages, but are in only during the day whenI'm at work and at night (they both have a thing for pouncing on yourface to wake you up around 3am)

Daisy had a 2' tall X-pen but she cleared it on her first attempt to jump out.
I was going to buy her one thats 3' high.

Before I do though, I wanted to know where all of you get those NIC panels!
I've seen a lot of photosof people using them to build theirbunny's cage and I'd really like to build her a larger cage with a top,becasue I have a feelnig she'll jump out of anything unless its about5' high.

Can I egt them in a store or online?

Have a great day!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 6, 2007)

All over. :elephant:I have heard of Target, Walmart, Staples, to name a few.


----------



## katt (Feb 6, 2007)

you can get them online, but shipping is a lot as they weigh a bit in the box.

i got all mine at target in the organization section of the store (ihad to ask for the "wire pannel storage things" and they knew rightaway what i was talking about), they also have them at walmart, but youget like 1/2 the amount for what you pay at target. . .

i have been told they are at bed bath and beyond too, but ours up here doesn't seem to have them.

check with target, at look at them often, they tend to put them on sale every few weeks/few months. . .


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you very much, I'll have to run to Target this weekend.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Ringo's pen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Samantha's Pen






Bree's Pen


----------



## Pipp (Apr 30, 2007)

Iput this in the NIC cages thread, butit's an x-pen, too, so I'll stick it here as well. I saw thisin an Orlando paper. Great for multiple rabbits! 

(And I'm stealing it without permission :hiding:but thecredit for the set up goes to Steffanie Schrader of Orlando Rabbit Careand Adoption).


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

Than I will put this here.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys!

Well there was an old thread for x-pens, but alot of the pics got lost in the move, so I thought I should start a new one!

Im going to house Phinn and Cleo in an x-pen soon, so im looking for ideas.

Heres some examples: 
http://www.rabbit.org/chapters/san-diego/adoption/pen_living.html

And here is the old thread:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18353&forum_id=21

Lets see them!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey!

I made a new thread, since some of this one was lost in the move:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27442&forum_id=21


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 31, 2007)

haha, no one?

:bump


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't have space for one. Lol.


----------



## kellyjade (Aug 31, 2007)

I had an x-pen about 6 months ago before I built the buns their NIC cage. It was a standard 4' X 4' square. Here's a picture-


----------



## okiron (Aug 31, 2007)

Questions for everyone : What is your x-pen made out of it? How big is it? Why did you choose to have a x-pen instead of a cage?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2007)

I have x-pens and NIC cages.

Ringo is in an NIC pen do to his special needs. It is 5x2 though that will be changing soon.
















Elvis is in a Dog Exercise pen because he chews plastic. He brought down two NIC cages on himself. Sheet on top because he climbs and jumps out. Metal cake pen for litter pan cause he chews the plastic ones. 






I have also used pens for other reasons and for fosters sometimes. Here are NIC ones.

This was a big one for playtime while I cleaned.











One for bonding.
















This is other metal ones I used for different reasons.





















Also have one that I can attach to the cages for when I am to busy to let them run around.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 31, 2007)

Ohh I love them all!

Im thinking I am going to get a nice and big one, then put it in a square, then getting choroplast to fit in it, and so it will have a lip around it.

Im hoping I wont have to cover it, I dont think Phinn and Cleo are jumpers...


----------



## Pipp (Aug 31, 2007)

Sort of a cage/pen cross.  

(And that's Sugar sleeping on top of Sakura, but the three fosters are using it now). 






And this is the porch set-up with Dawn's x-pen and other blocker 'stuff.' I have a 5-foot tall one we didn't use. (Trying to trade with JordiWes for one the size of Dawn's when her and/or da hubby make it over with a car).



sas


----------



## Pipp (Sep 3, 2007)

I merged the threads. 



sas


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 8, 2007)

this is the one I made for Wash out of NIC grids, it takes up the WHOLE living room if you strech it out all the way


----------

